# Fenders



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

I anyone else considering or running fenders on their mtb? Or am I the only wuss considering them in bad weather. Thanks, Steve
PS- I didn't used to be a wuss, just happened the last 8 or 10 years.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m still a fair way out from my 50’s, and have been riding for far less time than many people (coming up on 4 years now).

But in my neck of the woods (PNW), I consider them mandatory. And it’s not because I’m a “wuss” and want to keep my clothes clean (that’s far and away a lost cause).

Instead It’s about being able to keep crud out of my eyes when riding, and keeping the worst of the mud and water off of the bike and pivots.

I run MuckyNutz Mug Guard long fenders front, and rear on my bike. They are 27 inches long, and do a noticeably better job than the shorter version, and miles better than the cheap tiny zip fenders I see most people use.

It’s a front specific fender, but I’ve found they are easy to modify to use on the rear If you have enough tire clearance on the seat stay bridge. And totally worth it imo.

EDIT: Adding a photo.










And here you can see a bit of how I modified the fender for the rear. Doesn't keep much off of me, but does wonders for the pivots, bottom bracket, and actually helps with the dropper post a bit as well.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I run fenders front and rear all winter in the PNW.


----------



## Zwieback (Apr 11, 2021)

Yep, essential during our wet season, big help in keeping the mud and water away from your eyes, stanchions, dropper, and linkages....zefal no mudguard out back, generic zip mud guard up front. The rear is easy to pop off when you don't need it, I leave the front on year round.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

i run one on the front, but we have not had rain here for months. It's been hot and dusty here for at least the last four plus months.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

All the fast kids around here are running big front guards so I don't think you lose any cool points. Those big floppy tail guards might be a step too far though.

I have a big guard for the winter and a small one for the summer. The big one does a great job of keeping mud and spray away. Nobody wants mud on their glasses/goggles. The little one is to protect the fork stanchions from stones. I'd run the long one year round but I have to take it off to get the bike in the van. Velcro zip ties make that fairly painless though.


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Mac_89 said:


> All the fast kids around here are running big front guards so I don't think you lose any cool points. Those big floppy tail guards might be a step too far though.
> 
> I have a big guard for the winter and a small one for the summer. The big one does a great job of keeping mud and spray away. Nobody wants mud on their glasses/goggles. The little one is to protect the fork stanchions from stones. I'd run the long one year round but I have to take it off to get the bike in the van. Velcro zip ties make that fairly painless though.





Mac_89 said:


> All the fast kids around here are running big front guards so I don't think you lose any cool points. Those big floppy tail guards might be a step too far though.
> 
> I have a big guard for the winter and a small one for the summer. The big one does a great job of keeping mud and spray away. Nobody wants mud on their glasses/goggles. The little one is to protect the fork stanchions from stones. I'd run the long one year round but I have to take it off to get the bike in the van. Velcro zip ties make that fairly painless though.





Mac_89 said:


> All the fast kids around here are running big front guards so I don't think you lose any cool points. Those big floppy tail guards might be a step too far though.
> 
> I have a big guard for the winter and a small one for the summer. The big one does a great job of keeping mud and spray away. Nobody wants mud on their glasses/goggles. The little one is to protect the fork stanchions from stones. I'd run the long one year round but I have to take it off to get the bike in the van. Velcro zip ties make that fairly painless though.


I have been running full front fender (made it myself) and a rear mud hugger fender for the last year. Rear fender makes some noise on big hits. I don’t do a lot of big air, not sure how they would do in that Field. Not a problem for gnarly trails that I ride. I look forward too the early morning rides with dewy grass. I started as a test and will not go back to a non fender setup. Even on dry days, the amount of crap on my legs and lower body is 15% of what it normally is without fenders. May look like hell but all good as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Fenders during the rainy season, definitely yes. My old set up. I don't have fenders on the Ibis since its summer time. RIP Pricepoint. Was one of the best online retailers of its time.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Always, year round. I use a small one that zip ties to the fork crown, and a small one that goes on the down-tube. Keep most your own mud out of your eyes. Trails are some percentage dog feces, keep that out of your face and off your bottle. I have just the down-tube fender on my cyclocross bike, I don't understand how people race in mud (xc and cx) without seeming to consider how much mud they are needlessly getting on their face, from their own bike, having to stop to clean your glasses or to get some mud out of your eyeball is slow.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I run fenders year round. I am a secure-in-my-skin gerry so cool points are lost on me. I have a fat bike with a front suspension fork so I made myself a set of 5" fenders from epoxy/e glass/carbon fiber with EVA cores and love them. Keeps the crud off me and the bike. My front fender has an offset to accommodate the fork crown on full squish and is held in place with a 1" plumbing plug in the bottom of the steering tube. Haven't lost it yet.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

I run RPP hard fender up front and a plastic flexible seat mounted rear in bad weather on my Fezzari Signal Peak. She had the hard fenders front and rear on her 17.5 Trek EX 8. We compared coverage after a snowy wet ride last year, My back was dry and dirt free using the rear flexible seat mounted fender, her back using hard RPP rear fender which is awfully close to the tire in the rear left her with giant mud stripe up her back and splatters everywhere. I thought for sure the closer distance would’ve helped more and my cheap plastic flexible fender would fail, but just our 2 cents. The flexible one does rub the tire and gets bent against it requiring me to uncurl it, it’s a pain but usually only happens on big hits.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

No fenders here. For one, locally, we don't ride when it's wet (damages trails), so no real need for fenders. Secondly, eh, just more stuff to clean. But when I am someplace (other than locally) on wet, messy trails, I feel accomplished when I'm covered in dirt. 

But there was a time when I rode with fenders. They were chrome plated and mounted to my shiny new banana seat bike. Hey. this is the over 50's forum, right?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

PNW - Fenders in the winter, yes.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Fenders are tragically ugly.
I hate them.
...but living in the PNW, I run fenders throughout the wet season, which lasts about 8 months/year.
Tragic.
Ugly.
But necessary.
=sParty


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

On all the bikes in the winter...
And when racing, none, front or both depending on the conditions.
MuckyNuts normally, or a little MarshGuard on the rear just to keep the linkage a little cleaner.

















The inner tube on the rear has been there since 2019...


----------

